# Hard Boiled Eggs



## nina-gold (Mar 20, 2007)

Can anyone tell me how long hard boiled eggs can be kept in the fridge?  

I often boil several at a time and refridgerate some but then end up throwing them away because I'm not sure how long they stay fresh once cooked.

Many thanks
Nina


----------



## Barb L. (Mar 20, 2007)

I keep mine a week or even longer love em' !!  Barb L.   To me as long as they smell ok, I'll eat them.


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 20, 2007)

same...1 week easily, possibly more.  My new fridge keeps a very steady 34*F and foods keeps fresh a very long time.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 20, 2007)

Same here.  So long as the shell is still intact (not cracked, etc.) & they're kept in the fridge, they should be good for at least a week, if not longer.  Now if the shell cracked during cooking, then I'd probably eat them sooner.


----------

